# Installing Asphalt Shingles On a Exposed Rafter Ceiling Patio Cover???



## etsherman (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there a way to install asphalt shingles on a patio cover so the roofing nails will not show through the deck? The ceiling of the patio cover will have exposed rafters and the nails would not look good showing through. The standard roof nails are 1 1/4" long and with a 1/2" plywood deck plus the thickness of the felt & roof shingles will still leave about 1/2" of nail showing in the ceiling. I really don't want to add a plywood underside ceiling as this will be used primarily to cover some outdoor cooking equipment and the exposed rafters stained will work just fine for this purpose. I considered Polycarbonate panels but would prefer to match the existing roof shingles and I have some extra bundles from a recent roof replacement.

Patio cover will be 10 x 10 similar to the one in this picture with exposed rafters on the underside ceiling.

Thanks


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

On a few porches we sheeted the roof with bead board plywood for the look below then put 2x4 on the flat directly above the rafters and sheeted again with OSB for the roofing.


----------



## etsherman (Aug 2, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> On a few porches we sheeted the roof with bead board plywood for the look below then put 2x4 on the flat directly above the rafters and sheeted again with OSB for the roofing.



Thanks for the suggestion ... That would work with the 1 1/4" roofing nails.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

etsherman said:


> Thanks for the suggestion ... That would work with the 1 1/4" roofing nails.


Yes and 25 years from now that roofer will not have a problem either. :wink2:


----------



## rooster4321 (Feb 25, 2018)

Roofing nails come in different lengths you could use 3/4 in

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The patio cover in the photo appears to be too low of a slope for shingles.

Some shingles say 2:12 minimum, others require steeper. 

If your patio roof is less than that, I’d strongly suggest a flat roof treatment. Otherwise you will most likely suffer a short life of the shingles and/or rotting of your sheathing.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Homedepot says it has 1" coiled roofing nails. You can add 5/8 ply on existing decking for little more insurance and roof with the roofing nailer.  If that is your roof, slope looks little on low side. If you use weather barrier such as ice shield, you can use the shingles.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Add a layer of OSB, 5/8 or 3/4. It will be simple, fast, inexpensive and give you a decent deck to hold a nail. If you use too short of a nail, you run the risk of shingles blowing off in high winds.


And this is pending slope. If it is low, then a self adhered 2 part rolled system is recommended.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

As above, shorter nails, or thicker wood!


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

rooster4321 said:


> Roofing nails come in different lengths you could use 3/4 in


That would not be per most manuf specs and shingles could loosen or blow off. OP is using 1 1/4", but for future lookers on this thread here is a good diagram:


----------

